# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Γεννήτρια Ατμού Philips GC8260 - Κανονικός, Λίγος η και καθόλου Ατμός

## sdancer75

Ένα περίεργο φαινόμενο με το ατμοσίδερο της Philips GC8260. 

Εκεί που δούλευε κανονικά κάποια στιγμή έμεινε από ατμό. Δηλαδή η ποσότητα του ατμού ήταν λίγη. Από κάποιο σημείο και μετά καθόλου.

Το έκλεισα και άνοιξα μετά από 30'' λεπτά. Δούλεψε κανονικά και 40 λεπτά και μετά τα ίδια. Ακούγεται κανονικά η αντλία όπως και το κλικ της ηλεκτροβαλβίδας.

Το άνοιξα και βρήκα στην κεντρική πλακέτα έναν πυκνωτή προβληματικό όπου και αντικατέστησα. Επίσης καθάρισα το φίλτρο από το δοχείο νερού μήπως και δεν έπαιρνε νερό. 

Πλέον η αντλία λειτουργεί λίγο στην αρχή και μετά τίποτε χωρίς καθόλου ατμό. 

Ερώτηση μπορεί να είναι η αντλία νερού ? Αυτήν πως την μετράμε για να ξέρουμε αν είναι οκ ? Τι άλλο προτείνετε ?

----------


## sdancer75

*Update στο θέμα* : Η αντλία νερού ακούγεται αλλά ΔΕΝ τραβάει νερό μέχρι που ξεμένει τελείως και δεν υπάρχει πλέον ατμός. Αν προσθέσω μέσω της βαλβίδας καθαρίσματος Clean Calc τότε βγάζει ατμό μέχρι αυτός να εξαντληθεί μέσα από το boiler. 

Ερώτηση πως είναι δυνατόν να δουλεύει η αντλία νερού ΑΛΛΑ να μην τραβάει νερό ? Τα σωληνάκια τα καθάρισα από άλατα. Όταν σβήνω το σίδερο και βγάζω το σωληνάκι που είναι συνδεδεμένο στο δοχείο νερού με την αντλία φαίνεται στεγνό. Μπορεί να συμβαίνει κάτι άλλο ?

----------


## mariosmfj

Καλησπερα.
Ανοιξε την αντλια.
Στο λεπτο μερος του εμβολου θα βρεις ενα o ring.
Προσεχε μη σου πεσει και χασεις την μπιλια που υπαρχει μεσα.
Μαλλον το o ring δεν κανει κενο και δεν τραβαει νερο.

----------


## mariosmfj

Αυριο μπορω να σου φτιαξω ενα βιντεακι πως ανοιγεις την αντλια αν δεν ξερεις.

----------


## sdancer75

Λοιπόν αυτό που βρήκα είναι ένα μικρό στρογγυλό λαστιχάκι αντί για μπίλιας με ένα ελατήριο ακριβώς από επάνω και στη συνέχει ένα μικρό πλαστικό (κάτι σαν φίλτρο αλλά με μεγάλα ανοίγματα) για να το συγκρατεί. Το άνοιξα και το καθάρισα. Όταν φυσούσα με το στόμα χωρίς αυτό υπήρχε η δυνατότατα αέρα έστω και με το ζόρι, όταν όμως το επανατοποθέτησα δεν μπορούσα να το φυσήξω. Έχω πρόβλημα ?

----------


## andyferraristi

> Αυριο μπορω να σου φτιαξω ενα βιντεακι πως ανοιγεις την αντλια αν δεν ξερεις.


Εάν δεν σου κάνει κόπο, να το κάνεις αυτό το βιντεάκι για εμάς τους περίεργους ...

----------


## sdancer75

Λοιπόν το έβγαλα στον πάγκο με εξωτερική τροφοδοσία 220V. Η είσοδος νερού σε ένα απλό μπολ νερού. Η αντλία λειτουργεί αλλά νερό στην έξοδο τίποτε. Το σωληνάκι που βλέπεις τέρμα αριστερά στη φωτογραφία (έξοδος) επίσης βγαλμένο και η αντλία όπως ακριβώς φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία αλλά από δεξιά με το σωληνάκι νερού. Δεν βγάζει νερό παρόλο που λειτουργεί. 

....Αν εννοούσες λέγοντας O-Ring το φιλτράκι και το ελατήριο που φαίνεται επάνω αριστερά (ουσιαστικά τη βαλβίδα αντεπιστροφής) τότε σίγουρα δεν είναι αυτό αφού όπως προείπα ακόμη και αυτό ήταν έξω από τη συνδεσμολογία.



water_pump-design.jpg

----------


## Panoss

Γιώργο, απ' ότι κατάλαβα ο Μάριος λέει μέσα στην αντλία είναι το O-ring.
Πρέπει να την ανοίξεις, προσεκτικά φυσικά και χωρίς βιασύνη για να μη χαλάσεις κανένα εξάρτημά της.

----------


## sdancer75

Δύσκολο να την ανοίξω.... αν εννοεί κάτι τέτοιο. Θα πρέπει να βγάλω πρώτα το σίδερο απ΄εξω και εν συνεχεία να δω πως και τι..... Θα το προσπαθήσω, αλλά ούτως ή άλλως παρήγγειλα καινούργια. 

Πάντως όταν το φυσάω έχει ροή,  δύσκολη μεν αλλά έχει, οπότε δεν ξέρω αν είναι όντως αυτό το πρόβλημα που αναφέρει ο Μάριος.... Δες κοντινές φωτογραφίες από το δέσιμο που έχει.

IMG_2881.jpg

IMG_2880.jpg

----------


## Panoss

Ναι, πιθανόν δεν ανοίγει...
Την καινούρια πόσο την πήρες;

----------


## sdancer75

> Ναι, πιθανόν δεν ανοίγει...
> Την καινούρια πόσο την πήρες;


Πάνο αν και οι τιμές παίζουν (μέχρι και 60 Ευρώ), τη συγκεκριμένη τη βρήκα 28 ευρώ + 3 μεταφορικά. Θεωρώ, ότι είναι εξαιρετική τιμή με αυτά που είδα. 

Αύριο θα την παραλάβω, ελπίζω να μην μου έστειλαν ότι νάνε γιατί ήταν και τελευταίο τεμάχιο,  τη ζήτησα βέβαια με τον κωδικό που βρήκα στο service manual αλλά από παλαιότερες δυσάρεστες εμπειρίες είμαι επιφυλακτικός.

----------


## Panoss

Γι αυτό ρώτησα, επειδή τη βρήκα από 50 ευρώ και πάνω.

----------


## sdancer75

> Γι αυτό ρώτησα, επειδή τη βρήκα από 50 ευρώ και πάνω.



Δεν έχεις άδικο.... θα περιμένω να την παραλάβω και μετά τα λέμε αν και πως γιατί είμαι επιφυλακτικός με αυτήν την τιμή !!!

Ελπίζω πάντως ο Μάριος να μας πει αν και κατά πόσο μπορεί να ανοίξει η συγκεκριμένη αντλία έτσι για να το έχουμε υπόψιν μας.

Πάντως να σημειώσω ότι υπήρξε και προβληματικός πυκνωτής στην πλακέτα ελέγχουν όπου και αντικαταστάθηκε μαζί με όλους τους υπόλοιπους (εκτός από έναν τον μεγάλο μπλε όπου δεν είχα αλλά ήταν και καλός) για να μην ανοίγω - κλείνω ξανά !!

Οι μικροί μπλε δεν παίζουν ιδιαίτερο ρόλο αλλά είχαν χάσει κάποια nF όποτε αντικαταστάθηκαν. Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα ήταν ο ηλεκτρολυτικός κάτω δεξιά όπου ήταν εκτός !!!

Capacitors.jpg

----------


## sdancer75

Η αντλια αντκατασταθηκε. Παρολα αυτα το μοντελο δεν ηταν ακριβως ιδιο με το δικο μου. Ειναι λιγα χιλιοστα πιο μακρυ και πιο χοντρο και με περισσοτερα watt 45 εναντι 33 του παλαιου. Μαλλον ηταν για αλλα μοντελα philips. Ειναι σαν αυτο.

https://rounded.com/philips-pump-jia...902170757.html


Επισης τα λαστιχα βασης που προσφερουν ταυτοχρονα κσι αντικραδασμικη προστασια ηταν ελαφρως διαφορετικα και δεν ταιριαζαν με τη βαση. Για το τελευταιο μπηκαν τσ παλαια. Τελος παντων ταιριαξε χωρις μερεμετια.  Η αντλια λειτουργησε κανονικα οπως και το σιδερο γενικως. Παρολα αυτα στην αρχη η πλακετα δεν εδωσε εντολη στην αντλια και εβαλα απευθειας νερο στο μποιλερ. Μετα λειτουργησε κανονικα. Ψαχνοντας βρηκα τουλαχιστον οπτικα οτι ταιριαζει και η αντλια απο το juro pro.

https://www.easy-service.gr/eshop/ka...48w.html?sl=en


Ερωτηση 1. Απαιτειται καποιου ειδους εξαερωσης στην δικη μου περιπτωση ;
Ερωτηση 2. Ποιος αισθητηρας αντιλαμβανεται την εξαντληση του νερου μεσα στο μποιλερ ωστε να δωσει εντολη λειτουργιας της αντλιας ;

----------


## mariosmfj

Καλημερα.
Η αντλια σου ειναι φιξ και δεν ανοιγει δυστυχως.
Αναγκαστικα πας για καινουργια.
Το βιντεακι θα το εχετε σε λιγη ωρα

----------


## mariosmfj

Το λαστιχακι με το ελατηριο κανει αλλη δουλεια.
Δεν αφηνει το νερο να παει αναποδα οταν η αντλια δεν λειτουργει.

----------


## sdancer75

> Το λαστιχακι με το ελατηριο κανει αλλη δουλεια.
> Δεν αφηνει το νερο να παει αναποδα οταν η αντλια δεν λειτουργει.



Ναι Μάριε το ανέφερα ως σύστημα αντιστροφής παραπάνω.


Όσον αφορά το θέμα που έθιξα δηλαδή αισθητήρα πίεσης ατμού μέσα στο καζάνι ή μπόλιερ, μετά από έρευνα συμβαίνει το εξής.

Το θερμίστορ κάτω ακριβώς από το καζάνι ή μποιλερ μετράει τη θερμοκρασία χωρίς να γνωρίζει τίποτε σχετικά. Το νερό που υπάρχει μέσα ατμοποιείται σταδιακά και στους 102.66 βαθμούς έχει πίεση 0.1bar σύμφωνα με τον πίνακα παρακάτω ο οποίος αυξάνει γραμμικά. Πχ στους 158.92 βαθμούς έχει πίεση ~5bar

Εφόσον πέσει η θερμοκρασία του μποιλερ λόγω εξαγωγής ατμού τότε δίνει εντολή στην αντλία να βάλει νερό καθώς θέτει και την αντίσταση σε λειτουργία, ώστε φτάσει ξανά σε θερμοκρασία ατμοποίησης και εσωτερικής πίεσης σύμφωνα με τον πίνακα παρακάτω.

Για τον τρόπο που αντιλαμβάνεται την ύπαρξης αλάτων το διερευνώ και θα ενημερώσω σχετικά.

----------


## mariosmfj



----------

diony (30-05-19)

----------


## sdancer75

Μπράβο Μάριε εξαιρετικό το βίντεο !!! Κατάλαβα πως δουλεύει η αντλία ! Θα κάνω μια προσπάθεια να ανοίξω το παλαιό έτσι για την πλάκα μου για να το δω και από μέσα.

----------


## andyferraristi

Σ' ευχαριστώ κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου για την ανταπόκριση ...

----------


## mariosmfj

> Μπράβο Μάριε εξαιρετικό το βίντεο !!! Κατάλαβα πως δουλεύει η αντλία ! Θα κάνω μια προσπάθεια να ανοίξω το παλαιό έτσι για την πλάκα μου για να το δω και από μέσα.


Τιποτα.
Χαρα μου να βοηθαω.
Σημερα εγω αυριο εσυ.
Το μεταλικο πλαισιο που εχει η αντλια σου μπορει να αντικατασταθει ευκολα με καποιον σφιχτηρα ισως.
Δεν ξερω.
Εχω και'γω μια τετοια και μπηκα στο τριπακι τωρα να την ανοιξω κι'εγω.

----------


## mariosmfj

> Σ' ευχαριστώ κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου για την ανταπόκριση ...


Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## mariosmfj

Και κατι αλλο που ξεχασα στο βιντεο.
Εχω βρει αντλια να μη τραβαει νερο επειδη ειχε σπασει το ενα απ'τα δυο μεγαλα ελλατηρια.

----------


## sdancer75

Σήμερα ή αύριο θα σας ανεβάσω και τις δικές μου φωτογραφίες με την παλαιά αντλία που τελικά την άνοιξα αλλά που σίγουρα δεν ξαναδένεται διότι όπως είπε και ο Μάριος ήταν μίας χρήσης

----------


## sdancer75

Οι φωτογραφίες που υποσχέθηκα.. (Μέρος 1ο)



Το εξωτερικό σίδερο βγήκε σχετικά εύκολα με κατσαβίδι και πλαϊνή πίεση ανάμεσα στο σίδερο και στην αντλία.
IMG_2920.jpg
IMG_2921.jpg
IMG_2922.jpg

Ο άξονας δύσκολα μπαίνει ξανά λόγω των πλαστικών εξογκωμάτων στο κέντρο και τους κυλίνδρους οι οποίοι χαλάρωσαν μετά την αφαίρεσή τους από τη βάση.
IMG_2923.jpg
IMG_2924.jpg
IMG_2925.jpg

Συνέχεια στο επόμενο post....

----------


## sdancer75

Μέρος 2ο

Τώρα αρχίζουν τα δύσκολα. Το έμβολο για να απελευθερωθεί πρέπει να ανοίξουν τα μεταλλικά αυτάκια τα οποία έχουν γυρίσει προς τα μέσα και είναι πολύ δύσκολο να στρίψεις προς τα επάνω χωρίς να τραυματίσεις σοβαρά το πλαστικό του εμβόλου.
IMG_2926.jpg
IMG_2927.jpg
IMG_2929.jpg

Μετά από προσπάθειες με το κατσαβίδι, ήρθε η ώρα την τελικής καταστροφής με άλλα εργαλεία.

IMG_2930.jpg
IMG_2932.jpg

----------


## sdancer75

Μέρος 3ο

IMG_2933.jpg
IMG_2934.jpg
IMG_2935.jpg

----------


## mariosmfj

Δυστυχως η εγχειρηση πετυχε αλλα ο ασθενης απεβιωσε............................Χαχαχαχαχα
Το περιμενα αυτο.
Επιτηδες τις φτιαχνουν ετσι.
Τις ιδιες αντλιες εχουν και οι καφετιερες KRUPS.
Ελπιζω η καινουργια που πηρες να ειναι επισκευασιμη με βιδες.

----------


## sdancer75

> Δυστυχως η εγχειρηση πετυχε αλλα ο ασθενης απεβιωσε............................Χαχαχαχαχα
> Το περιμενα αυτο.
> Επιτηδες τις φτιαχνουν ετσι.
> Τις ιδιες αντλιες εχουν και οι καφετιερες KRUPS.
> Ελπιζω η καινουργια που πηρες να ειναι επισκευασιμη με βιδες.


Μπα τα ίδια είναι.... Δεν βαριέσαι κράτησε 14 χρόνια, αν κρατήσει και η καινούργια τόσο καλά είναι, εφόσον την επισκευή την φτιάχνεις μόνος σου αλλιώς πας για καινούργιο σίδερο. 

ΥΓ : Είδα αντλία που μοιάζει και είναι για τις EuroPro με τιμή μόνον 17 ευρώ αλλά δεν το ρίσκαρα.

----------

